
Northwestern University archivists aim to resurrect outdated technology - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-donate-old-electronics-cables-met-20151026-story.html
======
Timucin
The site is asking for registration to read the news and redirects me to the
home page when I click "not right now".

This might be the most annoying behaviour of the all...

------
rasz_pl
>For another piece of their collection, the team is looking for a power cord
for a hard drive that belonged to the late Dale Mortensen, the recipient of
the 2010 Nobel Prize in Economics.

/facepalm, sounds like they need a clue, not a cable. contacting nearest
hackerspace would be a start.

------
darkhorn
Why I cannot downvote? Why there is only upvote button? What should I do to
get downvote button?

